# Aangesproken op je horloge?



## Bidle

Post hier als je een keer bent aangesproken op je horloge!!



Zo af en toe wordt ik weleens aangesproken op een horloge en meestal positief! 


Onlangs in het ziekenhuis het volgende weer mee gemaakt:

Assistent dokter: "Goh, leuk horloge ik heb er ook eentje om"
*nep sub komt te voorschijn
Ik: "Mooi hoor..."
Assistent dokter:" Ja, ik heb er een mooie prijs voor betaald"
Ik: "Dat geloof ik meteen!"


----------



## MichielV

Haha, geniaal.

Van familie en vrienden die op de hoogte zijn van mijn "verslaving" krijg ik wel eens een opmerking. Mijn vader is mede verantwoordelijk voor deze verslaving, dus daarbij zit het wel goed.

Naast familie en vrienden gebeurt het vrij weinig...Dat ik begon met "verzamelen" heb ik wel eens een opmerking gehad, maar dit was dan op mode/quartz gevallen die ik toen droeg. 

Wel leuke opmerkingen bij juweliers, die het leuk vonden dat een jongen van 21 al zo geïnteresseerd was in horloges. :-!


----------



## Bidle

Dat is sowieso leuk!!


Merk wel dat sommige mensen die het opvalt vervolgens altijd vragen wat ik nu weer om heb.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja, dat laatste merk ik ook vaak, vooral collega's die elke keer weer willen zien wat ik nu weer omheb.

Van 'vreemden' hoor ik niet zo vaak iets, toen ik mijn huidige auto ging kopen complimenteerde de verkoper me met m'n horloge, een Alpha PO hommage.

En ja, af en toe krijg ik wel eens opmerkingen als ik met een knalroze G-Shock rondloop


----------



## Vleeshomp

Laatst een klant die mijn Sea-dweller herkende.. Vond ie niks. Zijn IWC van de "tikke tak beurs" in Houten vond hij mooier. "het was die 100€ dubbel en dwars waard!"

-_-


----------



## Racka

Mn leidinggevende kijkt vind de poljot aviator erg mooi. Vooral de groene cijfers. Dat heeft hij meerdere keren laten weten. Hij heeft zelf een tissot prc200 automatic om en af en toe een tauchmeister. Ook een keer een compliment gehad (van een vreemde) over de lume van de poljot in een blacklight omgeving. Ik kon zelf ook mijn blik er niet van af houden. . 

Een close collega van mij die mij al goed kende voordat ik zo met horloges bezig was vond dat ik een horlogefetishist begon te worden hahahah! In een half jaar toch al een paar keer enhousiast geroepen: hey 'collega' kijk eens wat er gisteren is binnengekomen.....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Mn leidinggevende kijkt vind de poljot aviator erg mooi. Vooral de groene cijfers. Dat heeft hij meerdere keren laten weten. Hij heeft zelf een tissot prc200 automatic om en af en toe een tauchmeister. Ook een keer een compliment gehad (van een vreemde) over de lume van de poljot in een blacklight omgeving. Ik kon zelf ook mijn blik er niet van af houden. .
> 
> Een close collega van mij die mij al goed kende voordat ik zo met horloges bezig was vond dat ik een *horlogefetishist* begon te worden hahahah! In een half jaar toch al een paar keer enhousiast geroepen: hey 'collega' kijk eens wat er gisteren is binnengekomen.....


Hehe, dat woord heb ik ook al meerdere keren 'tegen' me gebruikt horen worden


----------



## Racka

Bidle said:


> Onlangs in het ziekenhuis het volgende weer mee gemaakt:
> 
> Assistent dokter: "Goh, leuk horloge ik heb er ook eentje om"
> *nep sub komt te voorschijn
> Ik: "Mooi hoor..."
> Assistent dokter:" Ja, ik heb er een mooie prijs voor betaald"
> Ik: "Dat geloof ik meteen!"


Hahahah heb in de afgelopen twee weken al twee nep rolexen gezien. 1 bij een 'vage kennis' en de andere bij de kappe gisteren. Ik wil niet gelijk oordelen maar deze gast schreeuwde nep uit. Ook een overduidelijk neppe armani broek aan. Bah...


----------



## malus65

"In het wild" ben ik nog nooit op mijn horloge aangesproken, maar op mijn werk zijn er wel een paar collega's die weten van mijn 'tik' en wel eens vragen wat ik nu weer om heb Laatst kwam ik bij een paar collega's binnen, toen ze het hadden over een partijtje poker. Of ze hun horloge mochten inzetten, maar dan moest ik wel meedoen)


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> "In het wild" ben ik nog nooit op mijn horloge aangesproken, maar op mijn werk zijn er wel een paar collega's die weten van mijn 'tik' en wel eens vragen wat ik nu weer om heb Laatst kwam ik bij een paar collega's binnen, toen ze het hadden over een partijtje poker. Of ze hun horloge mochten inzetten, maar dan moest ik wel meedoen)


Als ze je een keer zo gek krijgen en je hebt je mooie Omega om, dan moet je me even bellen!!!


----------



## Bidle

Nog even mijn standaard verhaal, voor degene die het niet kennen:

Maar af en toe word ik wel aangesproken en dan met name bij mijn SD en dan krijg ik weleens de brutale vraag:

Persoon:"Is dat een echte Rolex?"
Ik:"Een echte,... nee joh, een echte kan wel 300 honderd Euro kosten!!"
Persoon: "300 honderd!!??? Nee hoor, wel een paar duizend Euro!!!"
Ik: "Echt!!??? Jeetje.....

Altijd leuk!! b-)


----------



## MHe225

2x en beide malen betrof het mijn Doxa - een vrouwelijke collega vond het een vrolijk horloge (oke Mart, je mag het nog eens zeggen - linkje deze keer: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-423781-27.html#post3755113) en 'n keer door een meneer op het werk (technisch gesproken is dat ook een collega, maar dit was niet iemand die ik kende of waarmee ik werk / omga - gebeurt al gauw op een werkplek met zo'n 3000 mensen) die mij achterna kwam en zei "he, is dat een Doxa? - die zie je niet vaak" (dit zei hij niet letterlijk zo, want hij is Nederlands niet machtig :-d/;-)) De man blijkt een Doxa Sub van zo'n 30 jaar oud te hebben, maar dat ding loopt al 'n jaar of 10 niet meer (nooit geserviced). Ik heb aangeboden het horloge van hem over te nemen, maar hij schijnt er te zeer aan gehecht te zijn.

En dan 1 van mijn zwagers: toen ik hem 21 jaar geleden leerde kennen droeg hij een gouden Omega DeVille (quartz). Nog steeds. Op een gegeven moment kwam het gesprek op horloges en zijn grail is een IWC Portuguese, maar daar wil hij (geloof ik) niet het geld aan uitgeven. Toen hij 'n (flink) aantal jaren later mijn Portuguese zag reageerde hij gelijk een vis op het droge .... beetje naar adem happen en stotteren.

*[Beetje Bezijden het Onderwerp]*
Ik heb hem eerder dit jaar een Parnis IWC look-alike gegeven (rechts) en die heeft zijn DeVille verdrongen ..... ik zie een echte IWC in zijn toekomst, maar die moet hij dan wel zelf kopen ;-) of ik moet vroegtijdig dit ondemaanse verlaten.










Ben trouwens benieuwd naar zijn reactie als hij eerdaags ziet dat zijn zussie tegenwoordig een IWC Mark XVI draagt:









*[/Beetje Bezijden het Onderwerp]*

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, nee, dat inkoppertje maak ik maar 1 keer Ron ;-)

Begrijp ik uit je (wederom aanstekelijke) verhaal dat je zelf intussen hommage-loos bent? Of had je er nog eentje exta besteld 

Maken jullie trouwens zelf tegen wildvreemden opmerkingen over hun horloges? Ik krijg elke werkdag tientallen (op een drukke dag honderden) mensen langs die vragen komen stellen of advies nodig hebben; ik let daarbij uiteraard altijd op de horloges. Zie geregeld Submariners (of fakes, daarvoor kom ik niet dichtbij genoeg) langskomen maar ik zeg er nooit wat van. Laatst kwam iemand iets vragen met een Meistersinger om, zo iemand moet toch wel wat met horloges hebben, lag op het puntje van m'n tong. Maar toch weer ingeslikt.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, nee, dat inkoppertje maak ik maar 1 keer Ron ;-)
> 
> Begrijp ik uit je (wederom aanstekelijke) verhaal dat je zelf intussen hommage-loos bent? Of had je er nog eentje exta besteld
> 
> Maken jullie trouwens zelf tegen wildvreemden opmerkingen over hun horloges? Ik krijg elke werkdag tientallen (op een drukke dag honderden) mensen langs die vragen komen stellen of advies nodig hebben; ik let daarbij uiteraard altijd op de horloges. Zie geregeld Submariners (of fakes, daarvoor kom ik niet dichtbij genoeg) langskomen maar ik zeg er nooit wat van. Laatst kwam iemand iets vragen met een Meistersinger om, zo iemand moet toch wel wat met horloges hebben, lag op het puntje van m'n tong. Maar toch weer ingeslikt.


Ligt aan de situatie, soms is het een prachtig manier om het ijs te breken. Mooist was bij een Belg, was een directeur van de Benelux en moest een presentatie geven in het bijzijn van de directie van het moederbedrijf. Ik was daar om te observeren. Tijdens de lunch maakte ik een opmerking over zijn horloge. Hij werd zo enthousiast dat we allebei de tijd vergaten en hij vervolgens te laat terug was.... hahaha, sindsdien regelmatig contact.


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> (1) Haha, nee, dat inkoppertje maak ik maar 1 keer Ron ;-)
> 
> (2) Begrijp ik uit je (wederom aanstekelijke) verhaal dat je zelf intussen hommage-loos bent? Of had je er nog eentje exta besteld
> 
> (3) Maken jullie trouwens zelf tegen wildvreemden opmerkingen over hun horloges?


*ad 1*
Leek mij al, maar toch, kon het niet laten ..... friendly banter ;-) (geintje voor insiders)

*ad 2*
Niet helemaal hommage-loos, maar wel IWC-hommage-loos. Ik heb hem inderdaad mijn Parnis gegeven - dat was eigenlijk altijd al het plan, maar ik wilde eerst even dit horloge in het echt zien en voelen. Helemaal niets mis met dit horloge en echt wel z'n geld (~$80) waard.
Ik besef dat ik er een a-typisch horloge-draag-gedrag op na houd. Ik realiseer mij al te goed dat mijn IWC achterlijk duur is en veel mensen durven "de hunne" niet te dragen voor dagelijks gebruik. Ik besef de risico's, maar wat is de lol als je het horloge in een doos laat liggen?
Net zo, ik schreef het al eerder, met mijn motorfietsen. Ik heb een paar "limited editions" en rijd deze elke keer als ik daar de behoefte toe voel. Alleen maar op stal laten staan of in een "museumpje" vind ik oneigenlijk gebruik. Daarom ook neem ik mijn petje af voor Jay Leno en de mannen van Barbers Motorsport Museum: de hele collectie is rijklaar en wordt ook gebruikt |> Soms zelfs op het circuit en dan wordt er serieus aan get gas geschroefd!

*ad 3*
Af en toe, maar dat gaat mij niet heel gemakkelijk af - moet ik mijzelf voor overwinnen. Maar het heeft wel een paar keer tot leuke gesprekjes geleid en een paar keer was 'n "Thank you" voldoende ontmoediging om het gesprek verder voort te zetten.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ligt aan de situatie, soms is het een prachtig manier om het ijs te breken. Mooist was bij een Belg, was een directeur van de Benelux en moest een presentatie geven in het bijzijn van de directie van het moederbedrijf. Ik was daar om te observeren. Tijdens de lunch maakte ik een opmerking over zijn horloge. Hij werd zo enthousiast dat we allebei de tijd vergaten en hij vervolgens te laat terug was.... hahaha, sindsdien regelmatig contact.


Mooie woordspeling ook, jullie spraken zo enthousiast over horloges dat jullie de tijd vergaten 



MHe225 said:


> *ad 1*
> Leek mij al, maar toch, kon het niet laten ..... friendly banter ;-) (geintje voor insiders)
> 
> *ad 2*
> Niet helemaal hommage-loos, maar wel IWC-hommage-loos. Ik heb hem inderdaad mijn Parnis gegeven - dat was eigenlijk altijd al het plan, maar ik wilde eerst even dit horloge in het echt zien en voelen. Helemaal niets mis met dit horloge en echt wel z'n geld (~$80) waard.
> Ik besef dat ik er een a-typisch horloge-draag-gedrag op na houd. Ik realiseer mij al te goed dat mijn IWC achterlijk duur is en veel mensen durven "de hunne" niet te dragen voor dagelijks gebruik. Ik besef de risico's, maar wat is de lol als je het horloge in een doos laat liggen?
> Net zo, ik schreef het al eerder, met mijn motorfietsen. Ik heb een paar "limited editions" en rijd deze elke keer als ik daar de behoefte toe voel. Alleen maar op stal laten staan of in een "museumpje" vind ik oneigenlijk gebruik. Daarom ook neem ik mijn petje af voor Jay Leno en de mannen van Barbers Motorsport Museum: de hele collectie is rijklaar en wordt ook gebruikt |> Soms zelfs op het circuit en dan wordt er serieus aan get gas geschroefd!
> 
> *ad 3*
> Af en toe, maar dat gaat mij niet heel gemakkelijk af - moet ik mijzelf voor overwinnen. Maar het heeft wel een paar keer tot leuke gesprekjes geleid en een paar keer was 'n "Thank you" voldoende ontmoediging om het gesprek verder voort te zetten.
> 
> Ron


Als ik Jay Leno was/zijn bankrekening had zou ik ook mijn meest exclusieve auto's/motoren volop gebruiken ;-) Volgens mij heeft hij heel wat personeel in dienst om het allemaal in perfecte staat te houden! Vind het wel grappig dat hij zo vaak die Seiko Arctura omheeft, apart horloge!

Ligt inderdaad ook wel een beetje aan de situatie waar je in zit, ik kan het me voorstellen dat ik er wel opmerkingen over zou kunnen maken zodra ik echt lange gesprekken/onderhandelingen met klanten of collega's zou voeren. Bij zo'n studentenbaantje is dat wat minder gepast. Denk dat het in Amerika misschien nog wel iets meer over eieren lopen is dan hier wat dat betreft, alhoewel, aan de andere kant misschien ook niet. Als het stereotype van "amerikanen met hun statussymbolen" correct is  Daar kan ik niet over oordelen!


----------



## MichielV

Eigenlijk nooit een opmerking gemaakt over iemand ander zijn horloge, vaak was het daarvoor de situatie niet. Ook niet bij collega's (Al zijn daar maar een paar 'serieuze' klokken). Maar desondanks blijft het "spotten" ontzettend leuk.

Een van de leukste momenten vond ik nog wel dat ik een man bij de LIDL zag lopen met zijn vol gouden GMT Master II. Desondanks dat ik het stiekem wel cool vind, blijft het natuurlijk über fout...En om dan zoiets te spotten in de LIDL. XD


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> *ad 1*
> 
> *ad 2*
> Niet helemaal hommage-loos, maar wel IWC-hommage-loos. Ik heb hem inderdaad mijn Parnis gegeven - dat was eigenlijk altijd al het plan, maar ik wilde eerst even dit horloge in het echt zien en voelen. Helemaal niets mis met dit horloge en echt wel z'n geld (~$80) waard.
> Ik besef dat ik er een a-typisch horloge-draag-gedrag op na houd. Ik realiseer mij al te goed dat mijn IWC achterlijk duur is en veel mensen durven "de hunne" niet te dragen voor dagelijks gebruik. Ik besef de risico's, maar wat is de lol als je het horloge in een doos laat liggen?
> Net zo, ik schreef het al eerder, met mijn motorfietsen. Ik heb een paar "limited editions" en rijd deze elke keer als ik daar de behoefte toe voel. Alleen maar op stal laten staan of in een "museumpje" vind ik oneigenlijk gebruik. Daarom ook neem ik mijn petje af voor Jay Leno en de mannen van Barbers Motorsport Museum: de hele collectie is rijklaar en wordt ook gebruikt |> Soms zelfs op het circuit en dan wordt er serieus aan get gas geschroefd!
> 
> Ron


Moet zeggen dat ik altijd ook alles optimaal gebruik. Motoren altijd op het circuit en gewoon op de grens, want dan heb je het meest plezier er van. Als het vallen is, dan doet het pijn maar stil laten staan of mee toeren... tja daar is het niet voor gemaakt en belangrijker nog dan beleef je lang niet zoveel lol (althans dat heb ik). Zo heb ik dat ook met de horloges. Kan heel slecht tegen krasjes en heb mezelf van alles al aangeleerd. Pols ligt bijvoorbeeld altijd vrij van een tafel ed. Echter ze gaan wel gewoon mee de diepte in ed.



Lester Burnham said:


> Mooie woordspeling ook, jullie spraken zo enthousiast over horloges dat jullie de tijd vergaten
> 
> Vind het wel grappig dat hij zo vaak die Seiko Arctura omheeft, apart horloge!


Hij heeft zelfs meerdere versies van het model.


----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> Eigenlijk nooit een opmerking gemaakt over iemand ander zijn horloge, vaak was het daarvoor de situatie niet. Ook niet bij collega's (Al zijn daar maar een paar 'serieuze' klokken). Maar desondanks blijft het "spotten" ontzettend leuk.
> 
> Een van de leukste momenten vond ik nog wel dat ik een man bij de LIDL zag lopen met zijn vol gouden GMT Master II. Desondanks dat ik het stiekem wel cool vind, blijft het natuurlijk über fout...En om dan zoiets te spotten in de LIDL. XD


Tja, hij moet het waarschijnlijk ergens 'terug verdienen'. ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Wel grappig dat die Parnis-iwc-look hier al voorbij komt.

Ik heb eind vorig jaar voor mijn zwager zo'n Parnis besteld. Hij werkt bij de bank en dan vooral bij Private-Banking. De 'dure jongens' dus.
Tijdens een vergadering werd het gesprek door de voorzitter even gestopt om te vragen wat voor een horloge hij omhad. 

Hij heeft van collega's inmiddels al een aantal keer een positieve opmerking over de Parnis gehad. Ziet er ook erg duur en exclusief uit voor een horloge van 60 euro.

Ikzelf heb al geregeld opmerkingen over mijn 'stealth' Getat gehad. Erg positief. Valt wel op, dat zwarte blok metaal aan een 6 mm dikke leren band met enorme zwarte buckle....


----------



## Vleeshomp

Net een tokkie gewezen op het feit haar AP ROO we heel mooi.... nep was


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb er niet genoeg verstand van om te zien of het nep is of niet, maar vertrouw je graag op je woord ;-)

Het feit dat ze met de bus gaat is al geen goed teken aan de wand uiteraard, maar goed, ik begrijp dat er tegenwoordig ook al Sea-Dwellers te spotten zijn in de bus :-d


----------



## Vleeshomp

De plastic pushers deden het hem! Daarnaast deden haar nep desquared schoenen en burberry sjaal ( met dit weer -_- ) het mij nog een extra vermoeden. 

Gelukkig "bevestigde" ze ook dat hij nep was  want hij was wel 2000€ hoor!


Valt me altijd op dat mensen de neppers dragen totaal niet weten wat een echte doet...


----------



## Bidle

Vleeshomp said:


> Net een tokkie gewezen op het feit haar AP ROO we heel mooi.... nep was


Wat een lelijk ding! ;-) Wat zei ze??


----------



## om-4

Vleeshomp said:


> De plastic pushers deden het hem! Daarnaast deden haar nep desquared schoenen en burberry sjaal ( met dit weer -_- ) het mij nog een extra vermoeden.
> 
> Gelukkig "bevestigde" ze ook dat hij nep was  want hij was wel 2000€ hoor!
> 
> Valt me altijd op dat mensen de neppers dragen totaal niet weten wat een echte doet...


Kon ze beter het geld gebruiken om d'r voorgevel te restaureren.

Ik heb wel een keer Najib een compliment gegeven over zijn Oris.
Hij was verbaasd dat ik dat zag aan de andere kant van de bar.
Hij was er wel trots op en zei dat het titanium was en een duikhorloge (which I knew, natuurlijk).

Maar zelf nog niet meegemaakt dat vreemden me op mijn horloge aanspraken wel over mijn fiets die ik had.


----------



## EricSW

om-4 said:


> Kon ze beter het geld gebruiken om d'r voorgevel te restaureren.
> 
> Ik heb wel een keer Najib een compliment gegeven over zijn Oris.
> Hij was verbaasd dat ik dat zag aan de andere kant van de bar.
> Hij was er wel trots op en zei dat het titanium was en een duikhorloge (which I knew, natuurlijk).
> 
> Maar zelf nog niet meegemaakt dat vreemden me op mijn horloge aanspraken wel over mijn fiets die ik had.
> 
> View attachment 462133


Wat is er gek aan die fiets dan? Pomperdepom...


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Wat is er gek aan die fiets dan? Pomperdepom...


Die is nep, is namelijk helemaal geen fiets...... sssst!


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> Die is nep, is namelijk helemaal geen fiets...... sssst!


Is het een horloge??? :think:


----------



## om-4

Bidle said:


> Die is nep, is namelijk helemaal geen fiets...... sssst!


Klopt, het is een Pedersen.
Nog een echte van de hand van Jesper Sølling uit Denemarken.

Tegenwoordig worden de "neppe" geproduceerd in Tjechië door een Duitse fabrikant die Sølling eruit heeft gewerkt.
Ontwerp stamt uit 1893 van een Deense ingenieur in Engeland.


----------



## EricSW

om-4 said:


> Klopt, het is een Pedersen.
> Nog een echte van de hand van Jesper Sølling uit Denemarken.
> 
> Tegenwoordig worden de "neppe" geproduceerd in Tjechië door een Duitse fabrikant die Sølling eruit heeft gewerkt.
> Ontwerp stamt uit 1893 van een Deense ingenieur in Engeland.


Wel erg gaaf zeg! Maar die heb je niet meer?


----------



## om-4

EricSW said:


> Wel erg gaaf zeg! Maar die heb je niet meer?


Nee, heb ik helaas niet meer. 2 jaar geleden verkocht.
Ik kende ze al jaren maar je komt ze slechts sporadisch tegen.

Toen ik er toevallig één zag heb ik hem gekocht maar hij was een maatje te klein.
Rijden wel super. Zadelpijn was één van de redenen van Pedersen om iets radicaal anders te ontwerpen.
Het resultaat is een hangmat zadel.


----------



## Bidle

om-4 said:


> Nee, heb ik helaas niet meer. 2 jaar geleden verkocht.
> Ik kende ze al jaren maar je komt ze slechts sporadisch tegen.
> 
> Toen ik er toevallig één zag heb ik hem gekocht maar hij was een maatje te klein.
> Rijden wel super. Zadelpijn was één van de redenen van Pedersen om iets radicaal anders te ontwerpen.
> Het resultaat is een hangmat zadel.


Vind het wel een gaaf ding.


----------



## malus65

Vleeshomp said:


> De plastic pushers deden het hem! Daarnaast deden haar nep desquared schoenen en burberry sjaal ( met dit weer -_- ) het mij nog een extra vermoeden.
> 
> Gelukkig "bevestigde" ze ook dat hij nep was  want hij was wel 2000€ hoor!
> 
> Valt me altijd op dat mensen de neppers dragen totaal niet weten wat een echte doet...


Hoe zie je dat het plastic pushers zijn? Vraag je gewoon "pardon mevrouw, mag ik even uw pushers zien" LOL


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Hoe zie je dat het plastic pushers zijn? Vraag je gewoon "pardon mevrouw, mag ik even uw pushers zien" LOL


Daar wil ik wel bij zijn, maak ik er gelijk een filmpje van.


----------



## Vleeshomp

malus65 said:


> Hoe zie je dat het plastic pushers zijn? Vraag je gewoon "pardon mevrouw, mag ik even uw pushers zien" LOL


Haha nee maar ik zat er zon 20 cm vanaf. En als ze zwaaide met haar hand slechts 5 cm  en van die afstand zag ik de voegnaden op de pushers!


----------



## Vleeshomp

Oeee nog een enge solex in de metro(krant) vandaag.



Jammer dat die man niet even aan te spreken is


----------



## dj00tiek

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb er niet genoeg verstand van om te zien of het nep is of niet, maar vertrouw je graag op je woord ;-)
> 
> Het feit dat ze met de bus gaat is al geen goed teken aan de wand uiteraard, maar goed, ik begrijp dat er tegenwoordig ook al Sea-Dwellers te spotten zijn in de bus :-d


Dat klopt, ik heb een nieuwe Seadweller gezien in de bus, maar de meneer die hem droeg zou ik niet van verwachten dat hij een nepper zou kopen.. Volgens mij zijn die neppe Rolexen van tegenwoordig moeilijk van echt te onderscheiden


----------



## wim mennink

Binnenpretje gehad ,
Ik liep in Valkenburg (te werken) , komt een stelletje langs me gelopen
en in het voorbijgaan hoor ik hem tegen haar zeggen ;
"Zag je dat , die had een Rolex om.......zal wel een nepper zijn"
Ik droeg op dat moment m`n Invicta Pro Diver 8926 , een kenner dus .


----------



## Bidle

wim mennink said:


> Binnenpretje gehad ,
> Ik liep in Valkenburg (te werken) , komt een stelletje langs me gelopen
> en in het voorbijgaan hoor ik hem tegen haar zeggen ;
> "Zag je dat , die had een Rolex om.......zal wel een nepper zijn"
> Ik droeg op dat moment m`n Invicta Pro Diver 8926 , een kenner dus .
> View attachment 822563


Die is idd leuk! lol


----------

